# How Much Should One Pay for Seminary Education



## Gloria (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Long story short, my husband (and others) feel that he has been called to go into the pastorate. (His call is not what this post is about).

We've been trying to come up with ways (even before we were married) with how we would pay for it. Factor in relocation and we simply can't afford it without getting a loan, saving up for a 3-4 years and/or working multiple jobs to make this happen.

We were mailed this article by Gary North regarding the cost of seminary education. Thoughts aside about Gary North, himself, are there any thoughts on his view? Comments would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2010)

Gloria,

I know that my opinion may not be shared by all but I don't believe it is necessary to get a Seminary Education in 3 years as a full-time student.

I firmly believe that leadership is a quality that needs to be developed over time and a call to the ministry could develop over a longer period of being under care while going to Seminary part time.

I've been a leader in a secular vocation for 20 years and the man who is ready for maximal responsibility after receiving a degree and 3 years of preparation does not exist.

I think your husband could maintain a full time job and take 4-6 credit hours a semester while developing his gifts and calling within the local Church. This would not only give him plenty of time to develop as a leader but also spread the cost out and reduce the threat of indebtedness that will take years to pay off.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 25, 2010)

Has he been taken under care of his presbytery? Most presbyteries will aid somewhat in the education of their students under care. 

I had Presbyterian help, seminary scholarships, and my work paid the rest. 

I worked full time while attending seminary. Now let me add, although I do not think that it is REQUIRED to work during seminary- it has been very helpful in learning to manage time between sermon prep, family time, studying, personal worship, visitation, prayer times, etc. 

Plus, if you work full time- you don't have to worry about paying because you pay as you go.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll chime in / pile on and strongly suggest what the others have said - consider going to seminary as a part time student while working a full time job. Some seminaries are probably better set up to accommodate this than others (Redeemer in Dallas would be one that should be on the list for consideration - the Dallas economy is in much better shape than Atlanta or Florida, which would help with the employment side, and the seminary schedule recognizes the needs of non traditional students.) But I'm sure that there are others which can do a fine job in this area.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2010)

I would not advise taking advice from Gary North regarding anything about seminary, or ecclesiology, for that matter.


----------



## Gloria (Jan 25, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Gloria,
> 
> I know that my opinion may not be shared by all but I don't believe it is necessary to get a Seminary Education in 3 years as a full-time student.
> 
> ...


 


nleshelman said:


> Has he been taken under care of his presbytery? Most presbyteries will aid somewhat in the education of their students under care.
> 
> I had Presbyterian help, seminary scholarships, and my work paid the rest.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this advice! Coming under care has been discussed. Not sure when this decision will be made. We are several hours from the nearest Reformed seminary. What do you think about online courses?



Edward said:


> I'll chime in / pile on and strongly suggest what the others have said - consider going to seminary as a part time student while working a full time job. Some seminaries are probably better set up to accommodate this than others (Redeemer in Dallas would be one that should be on the list for consideration - the Dallas economy is in much better shape than Atlanta or Florida, which would help with the employment side, and the seminary schedule recognizes the needs of non traditional students.) But I'm sure that there are others which can do a fine job in this area.


 
Moving to Dallas isn't an option for us. We're in GA! Thanks for the other advice again.



fredtgreco said:


> I would not advise taking advice from Gary North regarding anything about seminary, or ecclesiology, for that matter.



I understand the variety of views, both positive and negative, regarding Gary North. Even a broken clock is right twice a day. Someone with views regarded as "aberrant" in some areas could be right on in others.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 25, 2010)

BTW, PRTS is only $150 per credit hour. PRTS


----------



## larryjf (Jan 25, 2010)

He could ask the presbytery if they would take him under care if he were to go to the seminary that i'm involved with, since it's completely free...
The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2010)

Unless there is some need to complete a seminary degree in three years, I'd say that the advice that you have received is spot on. One of the questions is where your husband will go to seminary. Does he need to stay where you guys live now or can you move? Being PCA, one of your options, of course, is Covenant Theological Seminary in St. Louis. I don't know much about the seminary, but it is the offical seminary of the PCA.

I worked full-time while attending seminary, as did my wife, until she had our first baby. We left seminary with a degree, a baby, a new car (fully paid) and savings in our account. That may be must more difficult to do these days, but I think you can some close (as to your savings accountant that is!! LOL).


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 26, 2010)

May I suggest strongly that you talk to our Admissions Director, Mark MacVey? He's at 888 480 8474. He's also on the PB. The financial aid director is out of the office right now but she'll be back in the office next week.

As to distance ed, see this article:

Westminster Seminary California faculty

In education, as in most things, you get what you pay for. You only get one shot at it. Be sure to do it well the first time.

Here are some resources:

Education True and False (Part 1) Heidelblog (Part 1 of a 3 part series)

How Not to Train Pastors (1) Heidelblog (multi-part series)

Physics Prof Busts Fake Schools Heidelblog


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2010)

Gloria, there are several options that will allow you to live @ home & engage in ministry while you are studying. These can cost far less then 100 $ per hour AND be fully accredited.

BTW "scary" Gary North is right more then twice a day. (if you are counting)


----------



## Tim (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. I was thinking about distance learning the last night (not for myself, just generally) and one of its benefits is that one can continue their current employment and be with their home church the whole time. I should think that this would be a good situation in regards to the money aspect because you can pay as you have the money - spread out the education over a few more years while serving in your home church along the way.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 26, 2010)

The theological training program North recommended, Cummins, http://www.ctsstudies.org , has been used quite successfully by men of mature years who are reading for Holy Orders. Many of these men were very well read going into the program. The key to making this program a success is to have an experienced Pastor mentor you.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 26, 2010)

I would urge your husband to be counseled more from your Presbytery than from us here on PB. Take the feedback that you've gotten from us here and share it with the Presbytery, then allow their counsel to be your guide.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 26, 2010)

I've noticed a recent trend of sending out support letters to assist in seminary funding.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

Gloria said:


> Moving to Dallas isn't an option for us. We're in GA! Thanks for the other advice again.



Two points. 

First, as you noted, there aren't many (any?) options within commuting distance. So Dallas is probably not much worse than other options you might consider for on -campus programs. ( I recall that RTS has classes in Atlanta, but that isn't really driving distance for you.) 

Second, you all need to be open to where the Lord may be calling you. It may not be someplace that you want to go.

I will pray that the Lord's will for you all be clear and may he bless your endeavors, whatever they may end up being.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 26, 2010)

How far are you from Greenville Presbyterian Seminary?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> How far are you from Greenville Presbyterian Seminary?



It appears to be almost five hours.


----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2010)

Ivan said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > How far are you from Greenville Presbyterian Seminary?
> ...


 
Savannah's really the only city within practical driving range. It looks like SBTS offers classes there, but they may be in Vietnamese. 

SBTS – Extension Education – Savannah, Georgia (Vietnamese, Boyce College)

Macon is a bit further, but I couldn't come up with anything there.


----------

